# What have you done...????



## L A R R Y (Feb 15, 2008)

In the unlikely hood that your tank starts to leak? What preventative measures have you put into place to keep water from spreading all over the floors damaging everything...example carpets, mats, walls 

This could be from tanks overflowing, filters leaking, seams in glass tanks failing....anything

I would like to hear your comments


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

pray a lot...


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

I tiled my entire downstairs and instead of putting the base board back in I ran 4" tall tile around the perimeters of the walls. I didn't do this to protect my house from leaking tanks. I did it because we like tile and if the wife ever asks thats what you tell her. :wink:


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

ok ill admit *** done it...

i has doing a water change on my gf's guppy tank and i was playing freecell and i forgot.... it only spilled over a few gallons and i used dirty towels to clean it up b4 she got home... dont call and tell her she doesnt know


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 23, 2007)

I was doing an initial fill on a 44 pent tank, which was going very slow. I popped downstairs to grab some stuff out of the freezer to thaw and got distracted by my buddy asking about some of the junk in my basement. We talked for a little bit then both about died when we saw water dripping from the ceiling and pouring down the basement wall. It was closer to shut off the main water supply to the house than it was to run upstairs. Luckily, I have hardwood floors up there and the basement was unfinished so I had a relatively easy cleanup. I'd estimate 10-15 gallons overflowed. I used every towel in the house to mop it up with. Lucky I was a bachelor then.


----------

